# Το νήμα του Τζίμι Χέντριξ: Γιατί κάποιοι μουσικοί αξίζουν το δικό τους νήμα



## somnambulist (Jun 16, 2009)

Μόνο ο Χέντριξ μπορεί να με κάνει να δουλέψω σήμερα. Πολλά θα ήθελα να γράψω για έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους μουσικούς του 20ου αιώνα, αλλά επειδή θα ήταν ανώφελες φλυαρίες...


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2009)

Επειδή σήμερα συμμερίζομαι τη χθεσινή διάθεση του somnambulist, με πιο blues νότες:





Royal Albert Hall, Monday, Feb 24th 1969. A Room Full Of Hendrix. Live in Stockholm, January 9, 1969.

There's a red house over yonder,
that's where in rest I'll lay...
Wait a minute, something's wrong
because I cannot find that word,
I got a bad, bad feeling
that I can't translate no more!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2009)

Το τσουνάμι της φούριας πέρασε και το άγχος έδωσε τη θέση του σε μια διάθεση γλυκιάς χαλάρωσης, όπως αυτή που μου προκαλεί πάντα το _Little Wing:_ 





 με βίντεο από το Royal Albert Hall και καλή ποιότητα ήχου.


----------



## YiannisMark (Jun 20, 2009)

Καθώς τα ουσιαστικά σχόλια περιττεύουν, θα περιοριστώ να επισημάνω την ΠΠΣ (*) που απεικονίζεται στο πρώτο βίντεο, από 0:11 έως 0:14 (ίσως και αργότερα, δεν παρατήρησα). Ουυυυυ, ουυυυ, σιξ σιξ σιξ!

* πανταχού παρούσα σκατόφατσα


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2009)

...
Gloria in excelsis Jimi






29.10.'68, TTG Studios, Hollywood


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2009)

Τα στρατιωτικά δεν είναι το φόρτε μου, αλλά από εκεί θυμήθηκα αυτό εδώ το μνημειώδες Machine Gun, live την παραμονή και την Πρωτοχρονιά του 1970 στο Fillmore East και βρίζω ακόμα τον @%#&! που μου βούτηξε εκείνο το βινύλιο:

_Machine Gun_ - Jimi Hendrix (Band of Gypsys)​


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2009)

Τα ουσιαστικά σχόλια ποτέ δεν περιττεύουν. Ένας πρόγονος:


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2011)

...
Who knows - Band of Gypsys












Live at the Fillmore East, 1-1-1970

Εφεδρικό, με βίντεο: http://vimeo.com/21546510


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
*Are You Experienced?* - The Jimi Hendrix Experience 






1. Foxy Lady 
2. Manic Depression 
3. Red House  
4. Can You See Me  
5. Love or Confusion  
6. I Don't Live Today  

1. May This Be Love 
2. Fire 
3. Third Stone from the Sun 
4. Remember 
5. Are You Experienced?

12. Hey Joe 40:10
13. Stone Free 43:40
14. Purple Haze 47:16
15. 51st Anniversary 50:08
16. The Wind Cries Mary 53:24
17. Highway Chile 56:45


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2012)

...
The wind cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix






After all the jacks are in their boxes
and the clowns have all gone to bed
you can hear happiness staggering on down the street
footprints dress in red

And the wind whispers Mary

A broom is drearily sweeping
up the broken pieces of yesterday's life
Somewhere a Queen is weeping
somewhere a King has no wife

And the wind it cries Mary

The traffic lights they turn blue tomorrow
And shine their emptiness down on my bed
The tiny island sags downstream
'Cos the life that they lived is dead

And the wind screams Mary

_Will the wind ever remember
The names it has blown in the past
_And with this crutch, its old age and its wisdom
It whispers, "No, this will be the last"
_
And the wind cries Mary_


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

Oooooooh, yeeeessss.... Thanks for this song, babe.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Για το _People, Hell & Angels_ διαβάζω στο Amazon:

*People, Hell & Angels* is a new album of twelve never before released Jimi Hendrix studio recordings. This special album showcases the legendary guitarist working outside of the original Jimi Hendrix Experience trio. Beginning in 1968, Jimi Hendrix grew restless, eager to develop new material with old friends and new ensembles. Outside the view of a massive audience that had established the Experience as rock’s largest grossing concert act and simultaneously placed two of his albums together in the US Top 10 sales chart, Jimi was busy working behind the scenes to craft his next musical statement.

Ας πάρουμε ένα κομμάτι:

*Somewhere: *This newly discovered gem was recorded in March 1968 and features Buddy Miles on drums and Stephen Stills on bass. Entirely different from any previous version fans have heard.






Αν ζούσε σήμερα, ο Τζίμι Χέντριξ θα ήταν εβδομήντα ενός.


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

...
Επιτέλους, γιατί έχει πλημμυρίσει ο κόσμος με άθλια μπούτλεγκ που οι επιτήδειοι τα πακετάρουν σε δισκάκια και τα μοστράρουν σαν ακυκλοφόρητο υλικό του Χέντριξ. Εμ, υπάρχει λόγος που ήταν ακυκλοφόρητο, τα περισσότερα δεν ακούγονται. 
Αυτό εδώ όμως, αν είναι και τα υπόλοιπα κομμάτια σαν το αποπάνω, έχει λόγο ύπαρξης και σπεύδω να το βρω. Ευχαριστώ!
Ακούγοντάς το, ξαναείπα αυτό που έχουν σκεφτεί και πει άπειροι από το 1970 και δώθε (κι εγώ τόσες και τόσες φορές): «Φαντάσου τι άλλο θ' ακούγαμε αν ζούσε!» 






*Hear My Train A Comin’*: This superb recording was drawn from Jimi’s first ever recording session with Billy Cox & Buddy Miles—the rhythm section with whom he would later record the groundbreaking album _Band Of Gypsys._


----------



## OldBullLee (Mar 4, 2013)

Ακούστε/Δείτε κι' αυτό (Jimi jamming with Mick Taylor backstage πριν από Get Yer Ya- Ya's Out concert) Brill !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Rqqaw9iN0Js#t=126s


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2013)

...
Jimi's Blues (_Casting Pearls_) - Mill Valley Bunch (Mike Bloomfield's tribute to Jimi Hendrix, 1972)






The Mill Valley Bunch: Mike Bloomfield, Nick Gravenites, Barry Goldberg, Michael Shrieve, Spencer Dryden, Lee Michaels, 
Mark Naftalin, Mark Ryan, Pete Sears and many more.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2014)

Φυσικά εγώ σε τούτο το νήμα είμαι σαν την αλεπού στο παζάρι:


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2014)

Ας γίνει μια μικρή διευκρίνιση: αυτό που παίζει ή προσπαθεί να παίξει η μικρή στο κορεάτικο τσίτερ, το καγιαγκούμ, με συνοδεία μουσικής καραόκε, είναι το *Voodoo Child (Slight Return)*, το τελευταίο κομμάτι στο _Electric Ladyland_. Το *Voodoo Chile* είναι το μεγαλύτερο και διαφορετικό 15λεπτο κομμάτι. Περισσότερα: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voodoo_Chile
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voodoo_Child_(Slight_Return)






[στδ.: with Jack Casady on bass, Steve Winwood on the organ and Mitch Mitchell on drums]


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2014)

12 String Blues


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

...
Room Full of Mirrors (demo)







studio outtake (Banksied)


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2014)

...
Born under a bad sign


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 29, 2014)

Κι επειδή η ζωή συνεχίζεται, ακούστε και πώς το λαλάει (το ψιλοσκίζει, δηλαδή, εδώ που τα λέμε) το όργανο, το Οριανθάκι (μας βγάζει ασπροπρόσωπους -ή μήπως μαυροπρόσωπους;- η πατριώτισσα).






Orianthi - Voodoo Child


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2014)

...
51st Anniversary


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

Τα βιντεάκια φεύγουν κι αυτά και χάνονται, σαν τους ανθρώπους. Μερικά χάνονται και μέσα στην ανωνυμία. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτό θα μείνει. Θλιβερή επέτειος σήμερα (18/9/1970, 18/9/2013).

*Jimi Hendrix Stockholm 1969 *


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 29, 2014)

...
Δεύτερο στη σειρά "Κορίτσια με κιθάρες και αδυναμία στον Jimi Hendrix" (στο 2.13 ξεκινά το All Along the Watchtower):






Desireé Bassett & Barry Goudreau on stage - The Guitar Queen Meets Her Idol


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2016)

...
1983… (A Merman I Should Turn to Be)


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2020)

Jimi Hendrix poster from Best magazine, 1976
Illustration by Jean Giraud aka Moebius

Used as the cover art for 1995 compilation “Voodoo Soup”


----------



## Marinos (Sep 18, 2020)

daeman said:


> Jimi Hendrix poster from Best magazine, 1976
> Illustration by Jean Giraud aka Moebius
> 
> Used as the cover art for 1995 compilation “Voodoo Soup”



Πριν σκρολάρω αναγνώρισα τον Μέμπιους από το φαγητό :)
Είχα έρθει όμως να βάλω αυτό:

https://www.dannydutch.com/post/jim...he-beatles-just-three-days-after-it-s-release

(Ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε ο Χέντριξ, να πω την αλήθεια, μου φαίνεται ότι έκανε όλα τα κομμάτια να ακούγονται ίδια, και αυτό δεν αποτέλεσε εξαίρεση - τον συμπαθώ όμως)


----------

